# Falla en Tarjeta Termostato Electrónico para refrigeradores MABE 225D7291-G001



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 13, 2022)

Buenas tardes, a modo de LOG o registro, yo publicaré datos técnicos y mediciones que he encontrado o he realizado a este tipo de tarjetas electrónicas. 
Aclaro: No soy tecnico en Refrigeración porque no tengo equipo especializado, pero soy una ntusiasta de la electrónica y no permito que la obsolescencia programada me gane la partida.

En concreto tengo una falla con una refrigeradora que me pidieron asistencia: No enfría.

Revisando el equipo encontré el "diagrama básico" el que apenas y me da una idea vaga de los controles que asumen su funcion en el proceso de enfriamiento.

Bien, tenemos el circuito controlador con MicroPIC que tiene sensor de temperatura y de "defrost" autoomatico si sobrepasa el límite de función del Bimetal por medio de la tarjeta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2022)

Y conectando el compresor directo a la línea ?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 13, 2022)

He investigado y consultado con amigos que saben del ramo y a pesar de que son reacios a compartir información. esto obtuve:

1. Hay pin de diagnostico, se hace haciendo corto entre los pines para entrar en modo de servicio, estos son:
PIN FD_0 
PIN F_DEF

Al ponerlos en corto inicia una secuencia de servicio el cual con la perilla se puede verificar su funcionamiento.

Simbolo de * (1) equivale a posición 1
Símbolo de ** (2) Equivale a posición 2
Símbolo de *** (3) Equivale a posición 3

El modo de servicio se encuentra activo por 10 minutos únicamente

Paso 1
Mover la perilla a posición 2 (Medio)
Despues de 5 segundos la tarjeta enviará la orden de iniciar el compresor y empezará a congelar, se escuchará un clic en el relay del compresor

Paso 2
Revisar cables Naranja (N) y Negro (O) Deben haber 115V AC +/-  10% y si estan esos voltajes AC presentes, significa que la tarjeta funciona correctamente. La señal es enviada al motor Ventilador y al compresor.

Paso 3
Mover la perilla de control de temperatura a posición (3) máxima
Luego de 5 segundos, la tarjeta enviará una señal de iniciar el sistema de deshielo, se escuchará un clic en el Relay de deshielo y la resistencia enpezará a calentar, revisar pines (N) Naranja y (D) Azul. Deben haber 115V AC +/-  10% y si estan esos voltajes AC presentes, significa que la tarjeta funciona correctamente. La señal es enviada al motor Ventilador y al compresor.


----------



## pepelui01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Paso a explicar, por qué " no enfría " ...
El problema, casi seguro, y sin más datos, es porque se bloquea de hielo el evaporador, y deja de circular el aire, que va desde el Freezer ( congelador), hacia el refrigerador...
Es problema común en esa placa, y en el modelo anterior, que venía con un pic 12f635...
Le hacés la prueba de service, y funciona perfectamente. Peeeroooo, durante el funcionamiento normal, deja de hacer el deshielo, cada 8 horas de funcionamiento del compresor... Obsolescencia programada....siiiii... Es un " problema " que trae ese modelo, desde hace años....
Tengo una caja llena, de esas placas...
Lo que opté ahora, es ponerme a programar, y grabarle un nuevo programa a la placa, para recuperar la cantidad de placas que tengo... En algún momento, lo terminaré, ya que lo hago, en los pocos ratos libres que tengo... Ya lo hice con un modelo de Whirlpool ( ARB 210 ), que no se consigue la placa original, y las copias nacionales ( argentinas ), son horribles... Y ya hace 2 años, que funciona perfectamente . Perdón por lo extenso, pero quería ser lo más claro posible, con alguien que no se dedica a la refrigeración, y hay cosas que no sabe de esas placas. 😉


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 14, 2022)

Mi problema es que NO ENFRIA, no es que no deshiele, no enfría. 
Para adelantar, hablé con un colega y me indicó que hay 2 fallos comunes, la resistencia como el comentario anterior, que no deshiela y el congelamiento.

La tarjeta se le conoce como Tarjeta Andromeda. En youtube he visto varios videos de como probarla. Más adelante daré algunos avances de cómo va mi reparación.

El bimetal que va en el tubo de congelación, Suele dañarse y dar problemas. Pero a pesar de eso, según el manual de servicio de esas Tarjetas termostato electrónicas MABE, entran en modo limitado (según las características) y ya no dependen de los sensores (dañados) para activar o desactivar el compresor a petición de la temperatura sino de tiempos de uso, tanto de congelación como deshielo. Esto es, funcionará la tarjeta mientras pueda pero con intervalos mas largos de congelación y deshielo y ya no dependerá de los sensores.

------------------------------


----------



## mcrven (Jun 14, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Mi problema es que NO ENFRIA, no es que no deshiele, no enfría.
> 
> ------------------------------



Hola Heidy...
Es correcto lo que te indica pepelui01, si no deshiela, no enfría. El hielo acumulado en el evaporador impide la circulación de aire necesario para que se produzca el intercambio de calor.

Generalmente se nota en el interior del congelador. Deberías ver el panel interno completamente escarchado. Pero solo allí tendrás frío y no, en el compartimiento de refrigeración.

Hasta tanto no descongeles el evaporador, no habrá frío en el refrigerador. Luego de descongelado, los ciclos de la nevera/refrigeradora/heladera o como la quieras llamar retornarán a sus rutinas ordinaria.

Es muy probable que siquiera debas cambiar la tarjeta de control, como también puede que sí.

Deberás desmontar la placa del fondo del congelador y descogestionar el evaporador con agua caliente, hasta liberar todo el hielo. Si no has tenido la experiencia, solicita el apoyo de alguien que la tenga y atente a los resultados.


----------



## pepelui01 (Jun 14, 2022)

Vamos a ponernos de acuerdo en algo.... Qué es para vos, "No enfría " ? . No enfría el refrigerador, el congelador ? Tenés acceso al refrigerador, o sólo la plaqueta ?...
Qué temperaturas tenés en el congelador, después de 2 hs de marcha ? Y en el refrigerador ? 
Porque trato de separar la parte electro mecánica, de la electrónica...
Depende de tu respuesta, nos enfocamos en una cosa, o en la otra...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2022)

Por eso pregunté y no obtuve respuesta :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y conectando el compresor directo a la línea ?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 15, 2022)

No enfría, ya lo resolvi. Lamento no contestar mucho, no tenía redes móviles. No enfría porque el Relay de la tarjeta no accionaba el compresor.

Fue destapado en su totalidad, un amigo quitó la cubierta y me mostró el funcionamiento del refrigerador, me mostró el bimetal que va al serpentín que congela (tubo metálico con laminitas de metal) la resistencia que calienta y el ventilador. Todo en su interior.

Solución: Cambio de Tarjeta Andrómeda, El MicroPIC no da la señal al relay para que el compresor empezara a congelar. Del Diodo zener salen 4.3 voltios que van alimentando el MicroPIC, en el puerto de salida, va para una resistencia limitadora y un transistor SMD el cual acciona el relay. Pues no había orden de encendido, solo la orden de deshielo.

Hice prueba con la tarjeta y en modo de servicio no funcionó el relay. El MicroPIC no da la orden de encendido.
Se cambio tarjeta y listo. Refrigerador funcionando al 100%

Dejo fotos del refrigerador en detalle.

En ellas pueden ver la resistencia dentro de una manguera con agua en su interior, esta viene sellada pero con un fusible térmico interno de 85ºC en cada extremo. En total van 2 fusibles térmicos dentro de la manguera, uno en cada lado, en las fotos se ve uno de color blanco. No había visto eso nunca.

El Bimetal fue medido y funciona muy bien, se comprobó su rsistencia interna y su desactivación. En las fotos se ve de cables rojos.
El ventilador funciona muy bien, con los 115 voltios de la tarjeta de control.

Me hubiese gustado poderlo prgramar pero seguramente ese MicroPIC está protegido... Si tuviera tiempo, pudiera hacer una rutina para poner algun microPIC que haga la misma función que hace esa refrigeradora...

Haré el diagrama esquemático completo de esa placa y si me da tiempo, el diseño de la placa PCB.

Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## pepelui01 (Jun 15, 2022)

El micro, está protegido contra lectura. Pero puedes grabarle algo sencillo, para probar si la salida del relay sigue operativa. Para saber si fue problema de software, o hardware. Si todavía funciona, puedes reutilizarla. Sino, al desguace...😁


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 23, 2022)

Buenas tardes. Les comparto el manual que me proporcionaron. Para REFRIGERADORA MABE Modelo "ANDROMEDA"

Manual de Servicio, puesta a tiempo, procedimiento de revisión, descripción general.

Idioma: Español
Tipo: PDF
Documento: Técnico.

Estoy pasando a Diseño, la placa y la PCB. (La subiré más adelante)


----------

